# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Detyra zbavitese !!

## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje miq dhe antare te forumit shqiptar, keto jane vetem disa detyra zbavitese nga metematika :

123456789 X 9 = 111.111.111
123456789 X 18 = 222.222.222
123456789 X 27 = 333.333.333
123456789 X 36 = 444.444.444
123456789 X 45 = 555.555.555
123456789 X 54 = 666.666.666
123456789 X 63 = 777.777.777
123456789 X 72 = 888.888.888
123456789 X 81 = 999.999.999 

I zgjodha enkas per ju !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Doni ende kesi detyrash ??

----------

